# Is This Vise a Treasure or Scrap Metal?



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had this Morgan 200A woodworkers vise for a number of years. I got it from a friend who inherited if from his dad (pretty sure it is pre-WWII vintage). I now realize I'll never set it up for use on a work bench so looking to give it a new home. I've done a little research and it appears that it is either worth a few $$ ($50 - $150 ??) or would best serve as an anchor.
Any thoughts on what I've got here and if salable what would be a good venue?
See photos. Note: I've made














no attempt to clean it up - just pulled it our from the back of a shelf where it had been residing.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

Looks like a perfectly good vise but I don't know if it's worth anything. 

If you aren't going to use it give it away so someone else can.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

With some TLC it would make a good vise for someone. It's not a quick release and is missing the handle, but cleaned and fixed up it will hold a workpiece just as good as anything. I'd hate to see it end up as a boat anchor.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Not junk and (probably) not a treasure but a good looking usable vice. I have a similar design on my bench and use it all the time. It is a little small though and I am always looking for one like that. Sooner or latter I will stumble up on one local or cheap and replace mine.
I would say put it on EBay, Craiglist or FaceBook market place. I would expect you could get *at least* $50. I think it will bring more though. I would pay that if you were local to me and didn't have to ship it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I would get it media blasted before I did anything else. Then you can decide whether to keep it or sell it. It will look $50.00 better than it does now and a coat of paint would add another $25.00. It might cost $20.00 so to get it blasted based on my local guy's prices typically. I have befriended the blaster guy because I'm always needing something done, from a complete truck frame, cast iron parts, truck wheels etc. It would be interesting to see what his high pressure blaster would do to a rustic piece of Pine or Oak.... I donno?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just being facetious about the boat anchor. I'd give it away to someone who could use it before letting it go to waste.
I was assuming the paint was original and maybe better left alone since there isn't significant rust/corrosion. Thinking I'd just clean it up and lubricate the threads/etc.
Based on looking at local Craigslist (San Diego) it looks like $40-$60 would be reasonable asking price. Further scans on ebay show it needs the quick-release feature go in higher price range.


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

On closer examination this vise does have the quick-release feature (although it doesn't say that on the front casting - as some of them do). See photo. You can see the length of the screw where the threads are missing. When the handle is it the proper position the jaws will slide in and out - then clamp tight with 1/2-3/4 turn of the handle.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I'll give you $20.00 and pay for shipping if you get me the price.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

OMG! That is just like the ones that we used in wood shop circa mid 1950s in PS 89 Brooklyn, NY. They are one of the best designed wood working vises ever. You open the jaws up, position the handle so that the part of the non thread is up (IIRC) and close down to contact with the work. A quarter to half turn and the work is as snug as it needs to be. 

I've looked and tried to find one for years w/o luck. To me, priceless.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a harbor freight sand blaster (around 20 bucks) that would make quick work of it..It makes a hell of a mess, but it will removed rust, paint and of course skin as well..Blasting media is cheap at Tractor Supply.. Wear a face shield if you do get one unless you like high speed sand in your eyes..And really, who doesn't?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

allpurpose said:


> I have a harbor freight sand blaster (around 20 bucks) that would make quick work of it..It makes a hell of a mess, but it will removed rust, paint and of course skin as well..Blasting media is cheap at Tractor Supply.. Wear a face shield if you do get one unless you like high speed sand in your eyes..And really, who doesn't?


... and don't breathe the dust either. It is very unhealthy. Do your homework about sand blaster safety first.


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm going to play with it for awhile - disassemble/clean up and see what condition it is in. Then decide and either sell as-is or restore and sell. I'm pretty sure there will be a local (San Diego) buyer to avoid any shipping issues.

I have an old Craftsman sand blaster that is still going strong after about 45 years (with a couple of nozzle replacements). If I go the restore route I'll put it to use. Anybody know the original color?


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Same vise as I have. I paid about 50-60 about ten years ago. You can probably find an old post on it around here.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought a used Craftsman quick release vise at a flea market and paid $75.00 for it:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

there are some brass gear segments inside that have to "pick up" the teeth on the shaft when rotated. they wear out and sometimes need replacement. to me, that will say if it is treasure or scrap metal.


----------

